# Interesting article promoting public use of AEDs.



## AtlasFlyer (Aug 30, 2013)

http://www.theindychannel.com/lifestyle/health/aeds-little-known-seen

Very good article talking about the ease of use of AEDs and promoting general public use. 

American Airlines put them on airplanes in 1995. If memory serves correctly the first life saved by an AA AED was an AA pilot.


----------

